# Grooming an 8mos old puppy - undercoat removal



## Samanthaeetoronto (Nov 22, 2018)

Made an appointment tomorrow to get my pup groomed - asked for bath and nail clip. They said I should get a full groom 2-3x a year with under coat removed. 

It’s my first Golden - just want to make sure this is right? 

He does not cooperate with me so we will be paying for a groomer. Please let me know this this is right? 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I am not sure what they are talking about when the say undercoat removed! 

I know sometimes we see a new owner of a Golden, usually in a hot climate, talk about shaving the dog, including the undercoat! It is my understanding that if the undercoat is shaved it will not grow back, which puts stress on the dog to keep warm in winters and even in summer it will overheat quicker. 

All Golden Retriever people that I know...would never want the dog shaved or anything that would remove the second layer of fur! Surely this is not what your groomer is proposing, if it is...run and don't go back! If all they are talking about is cleaning up the dogs coat including some thinning of the undercoat, that is ok, but not in any extreme way....


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I have heard of "shed out" treatments where the groomers just use a rake to remove the undercoat. It's an expensive treatment and not needed 3 times a year. A rake can cost less than $10, spend a little time teaching your pup how to behave while you brush them out. You purchased a long hair, double coat dog and sadly shedding is just part of what you get. Unless you take this pup to receive this shed out process every week it will not be effective. FWIW if your dog doesn't know how to behave while you brush or give a bath, the bill will be extensive for the people that must tolerate this behavior. 
I agree with 3goldens2keep, never let anyone shave down your golden, that undercoat has a purpose.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would tell a groomer you want a bath and blow out. only. They will use the hand dryer to blow out any loose undercoat. You do not want them to use a furminator, that will break the top coat. DO NOT let them shave his coat. 

I agree with other comments, teach your dog to let you brush him regularly, and use an undercoat rake at home to keep the loose undercoat brushed out.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd ask them to verify what they mean by removing undercoat. 

When you bathe and blow dry - the loose undercoat comes out with the dryer. 

We don't strip out healthy coat. This is a double coat breed and they are supposed to have an undercoat.


----------



## Samanthaeetoronto (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I’ve cancelled the appointment - she wasn’t pleasant when I called back to inquire. I’ve rescheduled with my vets’ groomer for just a bath and blow out. 

Thanks!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I can get a lot of brushing and nail clipping done using this on the patio door with a little peanut butter or tuna





Amazon.com: Aquapaw Slow Treater Treat Dispensing Mat Suctions to Wall for Pet Bathing, Grooming, and Dog Training


Find Aquapaw Slow Treater Treat Dispensing Mat Suctions to Wall for Pet Bathing, Grooming, and Dog Training and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------

